# Power window issue



## Joe C (Jul 17, 2019)

Hello,

I have a 2010 Murano with the back window that won’t roll up. Like a dumbass, I replaced the window regulator based on past experience of other cars that had similar issues and replacing the regs worked. Well in this case, the window rolled down but won’t roll up. If I power the motor one way, the motor goes one direction, if I reverse the leads, the motor goes the opposite direction. If I check power from the pink wire on the switch which I believe is ground to the blue wire, I get 12 volts when I push the switch. If I pull the switch I get 12 volts from the pink wire to the green wire. I give up. Any suggestions?


----------



## Joe C (Jul 17, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Most of the time, it's the driver's door main switch, however most of the later systems use a Body Control Module to power the windows up and down based on inputs from the switches. NICO Club's site has free, online factory service manuals that you can access to trouble-shooting on your symptom plus it gives wiring diagrams. I would expect it to be in the "EL" pdf file.


----------

